# Point loads on headers



## Beniah Naylor (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm looking for information about point loads on headers, typically a load-bearing beam that lands above a window as shown below.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This particular beam is only carrying ceiling load for a coffered ceiling in a 10x10 bedroom.

Clearly if this was a major beam that carries a large portion of the roof load + ceiling load in a large room, this would be an issue, but the current load on this particular header may not warrant all that much concern.

I'm looking for information on when to be concerned about a point load on a header - we have multiple inspectors, and we are trying to stay consistent with each other, so I'm trying to come up with a rule of thumb or at least a procedure to keep us all on the same page.

Up till now, we have been on the "write it up if it scares you" policy, which clearly will vary from inspector to inspector.

How do you guys handle this as far as staying consistent inspector to inspector?


----------



## classicT (Feb 24, 2022)

This should be addressed during plan review. And a header with a large point load can not be designed prescriptively. Needs a beam calculation to verify beam sizing and to calculate the reactions to the post/footing below.


----------



## steveray (Feb 24, 2022)

NEVERMIND...I Reread and see where you are going.....Similar to CT...IF the point load is prescriptive through the IRC you could assume that the prescriptive/ typical point loads are figured in....If the opening is "typical" say 6' ish or less, I wouldn't worry about it...

I would be more concerned about the beam/ trimmer being notched way past the bearing...Headers and trimmers are covered prescriptively...

R802.9 Framing of openings. Openings in roof and ceiling
framing shall be framed with header and trimmer joists. Where
the header joist span does not exceed 4 feet (1219 mm), the
header joist shall be permitted to be a single member the same
size as the ceiling joist or rafter. Single trimmer joists shall be
permitted to be used to carry a single header joist that is located
within 3 feet (914 mm) of the trimmer joist bearing. Where the
header joist span exceeds 4 feet (1219 mm), the trimmer joists
and the header joist shall be doubled and of sufficient cross
section to support the ceiling joists or rafter framing into the
header. Approved hangers shall be used for the header joist to
trimmer joist connections where the header joist span exceeds
6 feet (1829 mm). Tail joists over 12 feet (3658 mm) long shall
be supported at the header by framing anchors or on ledger
strips not less than 2 inches by 2 inches (51 mm by 51 mm).


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Building plan review is where this should be addressed IMO. I see the double 2x10 coffer vault on plans and sometimes it is changed to LVL's if its an issue but usually on the plans if it's a concern. Kick back to the Architect if its a concern at plan review.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 24, 2022)

Can you use IBC table 2308.4.1?   It covers opening widths far exceeding most windows, and there are no footnores about point loads.


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Feb 25, 2022)

e hilton said:


> Can you use IBC table 2308.4.1?   It covers opening widths far exceeding most windows, and there are no footnotes about point loads.


The IRC has the exact same table, and you are correct that there are no footnotes about point loads. Which I find kind of odd... The only codes I could cite on this issue are the general ones about structural elements having to be strong enough to transmit the loads to the foundation. Obviously, there would be a point where a point loads is way too big for the header supporting it, but knowing that point when I see it is what I am struggling with.


steveray said:


> I would be more concerned about the beam/ trimmer being notched way past the bearing...Headers and trimmers are covered prescriptively...


Yep, that is the violation that caused me to take this picture in the first place, it's an old picture. The picture of the recent issue that came up was pretty obvious, and I wanted something that was more of a grey area for discussion purposes.


steveray said:


> NEVERMIND...I Reread and see where you are going.....Similar to CT...IF the point load is prescriptive through the IRC you could assume that the prescriptive/ typical point loads are figured in....If the opening is "typical" say 6' ish or less, I wouldn't worry about it...


What would you call prescriptive or typical point loads? Rafters and trusses? Ceiling joists? Beams carrying ceiling load?


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 25, 2022)

I have the same issue of a ridge beam on a window header on a plan review.


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2022)

Beniah Naylor said:


> What would you call prescriptive or typical point loads? Rafters and trusses? Ceiling joists? Beams carrying ceiling load?



Well that is just it......I ASSUME none of us question a 6' opening in a first floor bearing wall "point loading" the main carrying beam? (Shirley not a 3' just as an example) And the IRC doesn't really address it specifically, but it has been done that way for 100 years....But what about 8'? 10'?....


----------



## bill1952 (Feb 25, 2022)

Ridge beam on a garage door header would seem to be a common example.


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2022)

Of course...a ridge beam needs to be designed, so to some extent, the supports do too....

Where ceiling joists or rafter ties are not provided, the ridge formed by these rafters shall be supported by a wall or girder designed in accordance with accepted engineering practice.


----------

